# How to use the brinkmann smoke 'n pit



## moughler (Jun 8, 2011)

How do you use the smoker side box on the brinkmann smoke 'n pit. Ours seems to burn the wood to quick and not heat up like it should. Thanks


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 8, 2011)

Moghler.... welcome to the forum. Don't forget to head over to Roll Call and introduce yourself and tell us a little bit about yourself and your smoking equiptment. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now for your smoker..... look in the forum for charcoal smoakers. You smoker is what we call a horizontal offset smoker - meaning the smoke chamber is set off to the side, it is very similar to the Char-griller and Char-broil smokers. With these types of smokers there are some very easy and cheap mods you need to make to turn them into a good smoker.

Use heavy duty dryer tube to lower the exhaust stack down to level of your main cooking grates inside your smoker.
Either purchase or build a charcoal basket for your firebox, this allows you to use the minion method which is where you get long burn times.
Make some sort of baffle and/or tuning plate to help even out the heat distribution from the firebox side to the non-firebox side of your smoker.
Get good thermometers! The factory therms are usually off by 50°-100° and will screw up your cooking.
I also highly recomend you sign up for the free 5 day e-course on the home page. It will start you off with some good solid basic info.

Best of luck and don't be afraid to holler with questions. We got a lot of good folks here willing to help.

Here is a link to a rather lengthy post that covers a lot of differant way to approach the mod's I mentioned above.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/58778/char-griller-smokin-pro-with-firebox-mods


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's another post for you to check outhttp://www.bbqinstitute.com/smokermods.htm


----------

